# Tree trimmer electricuted



## NCTREE (Jun 6, 2013)

Contractor suffers severe burns when wire falls on him | York Adams - WGAL Home


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.york################/

Found their website. Looks like a residential co, not sure if they were doing line clearance or trimming for h.o. On the video one witness said he cut the line. Ouch. Could have been much worse.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 6, 2013)

It said contracted by what seemed like power company. I don't think he cut line but it is harder to get shocked in a bucket. Either the neutral and hot were touched simultaneously or tree and primary neutral or the bucket failed to insulate.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 6, 2013)

And that, my friend, is why my hat is off to "line clearance hacks". Hard, dangerous unforgiving work. Always one cut away from disaster. Hope he recovers ok.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 7, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> And that, my friend, is why my hat is off to "line clearance hacks". Hard, dangerous unforgiving work. Always one cut away from disaster. Hope he recovers ok.



We're all only one cut away from disaster mate ;-) I'm not that fond of working near power though - even LV, and here in aus all our drops are coated. HV gives me the heebee jeebees.

Shaun


----------



## stltreedr (Jun 7, 2013)

Something that people don't always realize is that flash burn can be deadly, even if you don't contact the wire. It often knocks the victim unconscious and sets his clothes ablaze, resulting in serious burns and/or death. Be careful out there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 7, 2013)

stltreedr said:


> Something that people don't always realize is that flash burn can be deadly, even if you don't contact the wire. It often knocks the victim unconscious and sets his clothes ablaze, resulting in serious burns and/or death. Be careful out there.



Yeah flash burn is bad but ever see a transformer explode ?


----------



## alpha115 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Transformer Explosion*

Here is a video I use when i am teaching the Utility Arborist class in British Columbia, shows what can happen when a Transformer blows.

transformer explodes - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 16, 2013)

alpha115 said:


> Here is a video I use when i am teaching the Utility Arborist class in British Columbia, shows what can happen when a Transformer blows.
> 
> transformer explodes - YouTube



I've witnessed two one was little like your video the other was large finned transformers at a metering point if your anywhere near it = bad news! Hot oil shower sucks..


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 17, 2013)

Burns are awful hope he heals well, still a lucky bloke I canna figure it out by the info given the how n why remain unclear but seems to be a Hv contact as Hv will flash burn and throw you away Lv will lock you up hook you to the spot.

Just can't see how you'd get HV thrown up n out of a fit n proper insulated boom bucket.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 17, 2013)

derwoodii said:


> Burns are awful hope he heals well, still a lucky bloke I canna figure it out by the info given the how n why remain unclear but seems to be a Hv contact as Hv will flash burn and throw you away Lv will lock you up hook you to the spot.
> 
> Just can't see how you'd get HV thrown up n out of a fit n proper insulated boom bucket.



Either phase to ground or phase to phase contact or too close to a short in either! However bird nesting in the boom over the weekend can jeopardize insulation if the nesting material enters the lower boom insert area. Theoretically after hypot testing you could contact 100 kv and only experience 5 milliamps but then I never touched the line to test the theory. Humidity mourning dew can change the values some too, however; if touching limb contacting phase to neutral or phase to phase or are near such contacts things happen.


Years ago many of us line clearance dudes have ducked primary and been between phase&neutral, I included, it however is not a smart idea and is not an approved practice. Sometimes the neutral is sagged with too much slack and is tempting you to go between it and primary to cut but it sets the stage for bad things to occur.


----------



## tmonkey (Jun 17, 2013)

My understanding is he was under the neutral leaning out to make or was cutting (?)saddle had got hooked(?) on control raising him into the neutral & pinning him to the bucket raised him into the hot. Hope he recovers fully from this


----------

